# My Kindle Will Not Update



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe y'all can help me where CS couldn't (my case is being referred to some other techie types; I've gone through two levels so far).  

My Kindle won't update. It's a D005, sitting on version 2.3. Wireless is on, strong signals, no hacks, couldn't upgrade manually either. No error messages. Just doesn't respond (and Update is not grayed out). It's been restarted.

Anyone go through this? Any solutions?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

brainstorm said:


> It's a D005,


Which is.....?

Mike


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

brainstorm said:


> Just doesn't respond


When doing what? Where?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

If you are just trying to do it by leaving whispernet on, it can take a long time before amazon rolls out the updates to all kindles.

If you are trying download the update and do it yourself:

1. Make sure you are downloading the update file for your particular model. However, it sounds like you do have the correct one. I believe update would still be greyed out if you didn't.

2. Make sure you have copied the update file to the root directory of your kindle. It won't work from anywhere else.

It is possible that the update file you got was corrupt. Try downloading it again and see whether that helps.

As a last resort you might try a Reset to Factory Defaults and see whether it will update from there.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Which is.....?
> 
> Mike


A Kindle DX.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> When doing what? Where?


My Kindle will not update when I try to update the software to my Kindle. Not sure what you're not following.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Download this link to your computer.

http://www.amazon.com/update_kindle_dx_gw.bin

Hook your DX up to the computer and transfer the above file to the main directory.. Don't put it into any of the folders (documents, audible, etc.)

Unhook your Kindle from your computer.

Go to Home>Menu>settings>menu>Update my Kindle (it shouldn't be greyed out if you put the file in the right place)

Then you should be good.

If it doesn't work, that means you have either a hack installed and that needs to be removed first.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Download this link to your computer.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/update_kindle_dx_gw.bin
> 
> ...


Thank you and everyone else who responded. I had already done everything suggested by everyone except resetting to factory default (and as stated, I have no hack installed) and was just about to do just that when I saw that my Kindle had _finally _updated. It took a few hours from the time I downloaded the software to my computer and updated for my version number to increment. I'm guessing that it was the manual installation that finally took because I'd tried downloading wirelessly yesterday (surely it didn't take over 24 hours). CS pinged me and everything seemed to be fine from their end.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad you finally got it to update.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

brainstorm said:


> Thank you and everyone else who responded. I had already done everything suggested by everyone except resetting to factory default (and as stated, I have no hack installed) and was just about to do just that when I saw that my Kindle had _finally _updated. It took a few hours from the time I downloaded the software to my computer and updated for my version number to increment. I'm guessing that it was the manual installation that finally took because I'd tried downloading wirelessly yesterday (surely it didn't take over 24 hours). CS pinged me and everything seemed to be fine from their end.


I know you stated that you didn't have a hack on it... HOWEVER, there are MANY times people simply forget that they have the hack on... As someone who troubleshoots the Kindles pretty regularly, that's probably one of the biggest causes of a Kindle not updating.. The other is downloading the wrong file.

I'm not sure I understand how you tried to download it wirelessly yesterday. If you didn't get the update pushed to your Kindle back when the update rolled out, then the only way you COULD do it was manually download the file from the Amazon site.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I know you stated that you didn't have a hack on it... HOWEVER, there are MANY times people simply forget that they have the hack on... As someone who troubleshoots the Kindles pretty regularly, that's probably one of the biggest causes of a Kindle not updating.. The other is downloading the wrong file.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how you tried to download it wirelessly yesterday. If you didn't get the update pushed to your Kindle back when the update rolled out, then the only way you COULD do it was manually download the file from the Amazon site.


I erroneously thought that asking it to update in Settings would nudge it to download wirelessly. Then I did the same after downloading the correct file.

As far as hacks are concerned, I consider them to be frivolous (what do I care about a screensaver if I'm not looking at it? I mean, I only look at the Kindle when I'm reading a book, I don't need to see custom pics on it) so I _know _I've not bothered with them.

Right now I'm curious why this update doesn't happen automatically (yes, I have wireless turned on).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The update did happen automatically for many. . .but it came out some time ago. . . .like maybe early summer. . . . .it's a fairly substantial update, as I recall, so if you only have wireless on for a few minutes a day, it might not have come down at all.  I think some people left wireless on continually for several days and it eventually came down.  But I honestly think most people here did it manually once they knew it was available on the Amazon website.

As I said, though, that was back at the beginning of the summer -- maybe even May -- I doubt they're pushing it out wirelessly any more.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks.

My wireless is always on, so I should have gotten the update.


----------

